# Babington burner



## hq308 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's cool Mayhem!


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember reading about a nebulizer system way back made of a glass sphere with a .010 slot horizontally cut into it about 3/8" long and was fed air through a stem. Seems like this was experimental back in the 1960's. I played around with a copper version I made to burn used motor oil, the main attraction I remember at the time was it really didn't matter so much about the fuel. nearly any flammable liquid, dirty or clean. As long as it would flow over the ball, it would be nebulized. As I recall, the feed was right at the top of the ball, and was recirculated. Anything that the air blew off was burned.

I wonder is that article is one they have online now.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 11, 2012)

Just built as a novelty at the time. I think now if I were to build one, it would be for an oil fired smelter, or at least a firing kiln. Made a bit impression on all my friends. I was just a kid, but my folks trusted me to build stuff and play with fire.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 11, 2012)

I read an article a few years ago about using compressed air to turn waste oil into a mist and burn it completely inside of the combustion chamber.   I think it was either Popular Mechanics ao Popular science.  The inside of the burner was filled with metal plates stacked so that the edge was exposed and that helped radiate the heat from the combustion chamber.  It woul quite literaly pull a blob of grease up the orifice and atomize it the same as any other liquid oil.  There was almost no ash or soot and no smoky exhaust.  Sure wish I could remember where I saw that article now.  Anybody remember it and what publication it was in?
Bob


----------

